# Wild Duck Breast Tacos and Venison Backstap



## jwmiser85 (May 11, 2014)

I apologize in advance for not having complete pics!  I was just so excited how well they turned out!

I marinated (need to find the recipe and I'll post it) the duck breast overnight then wrapped them with bacon.  Tossed them in the firebox around the outside edge of the coals to avoid flare ups.  I took them to 165.

I also marinated (recipe below) the backstrap overnight and put it in the cook chamber toward the firebox and ran the smoker about 275. I took the back strap to 160, wrapped in foil and let it rest until supper time (approximately an hour)

*Duck Breast Tacos*













1794621_850149674999735_7742891137385670328_n.jpg



__ jwmiser85
__ May 11, 2014






*Venison Backstrap almost done!*













1978647_849990011682368_6853552752112433957_n.jpg



__ jwmiser85
__ May 11, 2014






*Balsamic Chipotle Vinaigrette*

1/3 cup balsamic vinegar

1/4 cup Tabasco Chipotle Pepper Sauce

2 tsp blackberry preserves

2 garlic cloves, minced

1/4 tsp salt

1/8 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper

1 cup olive oil

In a bowl, whisk together vinegar and next 5 ingredients .  While whisking vigorously, drizzle in oil in a thin stream.  To use as a marinade, pour over whole birds or breasts, cover and refrigerate for 2 to 24 hrs.  Can also be used as a finishing sauce. (Do not reuse marinade for finishing sauce!)

*Venison Marinade*

3 tablespoons canola oil
1 tablespoon lemon juice
1 tablespoon Worcestershire sauce
1 tablespoon soy sauce
1 -2 teaspoon minced garlic
1/2 teaspoon ground pepper


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (May 11, 2014)

Very nice !  Thumbs Up


----------



## deuce (May 11, 2014)

Looks GREAT!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  Got to try me some duck breast tacos sometime!


----------



## leah elisheva (May 12, 2014)

Fantastic! Happy new week! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## azbohunter (May 12, 2014)

Anxious to hear how the venison turned out. Need to do a follow up for us JW! Looks great in the pictures.


----------



## jwmiser85 (May 12, 2014)

Oh the venison was amazing!!!  I have tried the same marinade with venison steaks as well.  I added the duck marinade to original post as well.


----------



## smoking b (May 12, 2014)

Looks good man! Nice smoke!


----------

